# Two thumbs up!



## Wendy (May 13, 2015)

I got my auction plants from Forestview Gardens today. Very nice plants! :clap:

Paph micranthum v eburneum....nbs
Paph wardii.....nbs
Den Micro Chip....bs

*I added the Den on as an extra* and am really happy with all three plants. Great vendor with awesome communication and I will order from them again.


----------



## Cat (May 13, 2015)

You won all 3 of them? Hehe congrats and yes we need a group picture.


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2015)

Excellent! Thanks Wendy!


----------

